# dark heresy or deathwatch recruiting



## Laceration H (May 3, 2011)

looking for 4-6 players for a dark heresy or deathwatch (_i can't decide which, so i'll let the players do it_) campaign using published adventures over skype. games will be played bi-weekly on wednesdays from 9pm-midnightish EST. anyone interested?


----------



## hhickman (Mar 18, 2010)

I'll play, but it would be my second time with deathwatch and first with dark heresy so you may need to bear with me on some of the nuances. Otherwise, glad to join you!


----------



## Johna Angelius (May 4, 2011)

I don't know i've never played either DH or deathwatch so :dunno:


----------



## Laceration H (May 3, 2011)

hey no problem. i've only run one session of deathwatch and 3 of dark heresy. so, i'm still getting used to the system, too. i've run plenty of other rpgs online before so i'm pretty confident i can run a fun game. right now i think i'm leaning more towards DH but then again DW is awesome too. ah, the decisions...
so, anyone else want to join?


----------



## Entai (Mar 21, 2011)

Why Skype?


----------



## Laceration H (May 3, 2011)

because it's free.


----------



## hhickman (Mar 18, 2010)

Are you GMing it or do we need to find someone? I can give it a try if you want and could probably come up with a story pretty quickly


----------



## Tyrannus (Sep 19, 2010)

I've haven't played both sytems before (Hell, I haven't even played a proper rpg before) But if you're willing to bear with me, I'd be willing to join up k:.


----------



## Laceration H (May 3, 2011)

i feel pretty comfortable GMing it but if you want to, i'd be perfectly willing to be a PC instead. we could even do a rotating GM thing too. perhaps one person do DH and another do DW. i'm pretty open about it. i just want to do some gaming and purge the unclean. i actually had the notion to run a few sessions of one, then switch to the other then go back and forth. then we wont have to choose which one to play. the best of both worlds.

as far as new gamers, i'm perfectly willing to work with you. you don't need to know all the rules (i'm sure i don't) or anything like that. the basics are pretty simple and the best way to learn is to play.


----------



## hhickman (Mar 18, 2010)

Sounds good to me either way, preference would be to GM the second group of sessions so i can watch you and kinda get a feel for GMing, like i said, only second time around. Which books will we be using? I do have Deathwatch and Rites of Battle but DH i'll need some time to scrounge up


----------



## Tyrannus (Sep 19, 2010)

Awesome. So how many players do we need? This has certainly piqued my interest.


----------



## hhickman (Mar 18, 2010)

Deathwatch gets ridiculous after like 4.... I was playing with some friends, three marines and we took out 9 orks only getting hit once for 5 out of 20 damage on my char. And they ambushed us. Anything short of a daemon prince/hive tyrant, one or two marines can handle relatively well in one on one

No clue for dark heresy


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

You could always do a cross campaign between death watch and Ascension (basically when dark heresy characters start to rival space marines).


----------



## Entai (Mar 21, 2011)

Deathwatch is based on enemies that run around in hordes. They run around in about 30-60 guys deep.


----------



## Nathaniel Cae'el (May 8, 2011)

Kind of hard to rival a Marine when you take all of the stuff into account, but you can get kinda close with Rank 2 or so Ascension Dark Heresy. However, the idea to play two different campaigns wouldn't be too bad, could be played along side each other even, with cameos and such from different characters in the different games.

I have to say I'm very interested in this. I've been wanting to play Dark Heresy or Deathwatch like crazy recently, the games are really hard to find for me it seems. I've only played Dark Heresy once, and it was in an Ascension level game, and I have sadly not gotten to play Deathwatch, though I've read up about both games quite a bit.

I guess the next questions should be, when, where, and such like that?


----------



## hhickman (Mar 18, 2010)

Entai said:


> Deathwatch is based on enemies that run around in hordes. They run around in about 30-60 guys deep.


I know but it gets hard to manage that many models as most of the people around here need visuals to keep track of the game. Also, only one of us plays a xenos army, with the exception of my black reach orks that finally found a purpose...


----------



## Laceration H (May 3, 2011)

update:
so i picked up a few books this weekend- haarlock pt3 (already have 1 and 2) and black sepulchre p1 for dark heresy and the emperor protects for deathwatch. i still need to look through them and decide which to run. in the meantime, i'd like to see how many of you can confirm that you want to join in. i'm thinking 4-6 people should be good, so, if you would definitely like to play, post which game you'd like to play first. dark heresy, deathwatch or either. i will plan on playing on wednesday nights from 9pm to midnightish EST. using skype. the first session will be used for character creation as well as to get to know each other a bit.


----------



## Entai (Mar 21, 2011)

Really? Skype? lol
There are way better systems, that are free, then that.


----------



## hhickman (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm in, dont care either way


----------



## Nathaniel Cae'el (May 8, 2011)

I'm in. I think I'd rather go for Deathwatch first, since I haven't played it before and have been really wanting to. Though, that being said, I'll do either fairly easily. I just wanna play 40k.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Wouldn't like... teamspeak or ventrilo be better.

Then you only need to hear when people are actually talking, since skype is constantly recording (as far as i remember)

And by posting here i show a hint of interest.
What would the story in dark heresy be about?


----------



## Entai (Mar 21, 2011)

No, Teamspeak or Vent is not better. Text based chat systems are better because you get to actually see the rolls, and you get to read and re read the story if you need to.


----------



## Laceration H (May 3, 2011)

while text chat systems do have some advantages, it isn't my my personal preference for online gaming. i feel i can be much more descriptive without having to worry about my typing speed. the reason i suggested skype is because i use it for another campaign i am currently running and it suits my needs just fine. i just need to be able to hear the players and them hear me. that doesn't mean i'm stuck on it. just that it's already on my pc and i know it works. i'm not opposed to using something else if that's what the group prefers. i am also aware that there are plenty of free dice rollers out there too, but i prefer to just do it the old fashioned way and use real dice. yeah, people could cheat but honestly, it's their loss if they do. that being said, i'm not afraid to boot someone if it becomes a problem. you can usually tell if a player is mature enough to play fair, and those that aren't won't necessarily be asked to join future games.

as far as what the story for dark heresy would be about: anything i run will most likely be published material. my life schedule doesn't allow me enough time to add adventure writing to it. as far as that goes, you can expect the usual intrigue and investigation with a heavy dose of violence and heretic slaughter.

so far we have two confirmations:
hhickman and nathaniel cae'el. i don't have a problem running a game for just two players but in that case, i think we would be better off starting with dark heresy. i dont think deathwatch would be as fun with less than four. two isn't much of a "squad". so, i will wait for a few more days and see if anyone else is willing to die for the emperor and join in.


----------



## hhickman (Mar 18, 2010)

Laceration H said:


> with a heavy dose of violence and heretic slaughter.


My favorite pastime


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Just realised something.

Wednesdays are the day me and a friend hang out, and it's too late due to work and having to go to bed at night......

And Entai, i only thought of online voice programs i myself have used, and found them better than skype (Daah!, all the annoying sounds, makes me go mad, BOING BOING BLORP!!)
A chat program would perhaps be better, but i like to talk my character though a game, not write it on paper (or computer)

Don't get me wrong, i like writing stories and i think i do it rather well, but for roleplaying, i want to speak.

Good luck finding the other peoples, i sadly cant join unless you change the times when it is (and tell me in what timezone you are in, i'm a bit off if you live in america. Gmt +1 is me)

And smiting heretics is all fine, but i fancy the old fashioned burning, it gives the odd warm feeling inside that you have really accomplished something.....


----------



## Entai (Mar 21, 2011)

No thanks. Looks alright though.


----------



## Laceration H (May 3, 2011)

i just posted another ad for players on another site, so, hopefully we'll get a few more players soon so we can get started.


----------



## Tyrannus (Sep 19, 2010)

Crap. Is it too late for me to say I am in? Totally forgot about this thread and I am still interested .


----------



## Kaiden (Apr 1, 2010)

I'd be interested in this too, Ive never rpgd online but i sounds much better for me since I am really busy.


----------



## Laceration H (May 3, 2011)

nope, you guys are right on time and welcome to join. i have also found two more potential players so if you guys are ready, we can start possibly this wednesday or next. i will send you an invite to a group site where we can carry out further communications and planning within the next day or so.

so far i have...
hhickman
Nathaniel Cae'el
Tyrannus
Kaiden
plus two others.


----------



## Laceration H (May 3, 2011)

oops, i forgot. i need everyones emails so i can send the invites. please pm them to me when you get a chance.


----------



## Fenix (May 17, 2011)

Hey I'd be interested in joining a DH group (idk really anything about deathwatch and I'm more looking for a roleplaying experience than a straight up "just kill everyone" style game). I've played my fair share of DnD and I've been GM of my DH group but I'd really like to be a PC. I'll pm you my email, LH.


----------



## Nathaniel Cae'el (May 8, 2011)

What happened to this game? Is it still recruiting or what?


----------



## Entai (Mar 21, 2011)

Skybe = no go. lol


----------



## Kaiden (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm ok with skype or ts whichever Gm finds easier. However I've not played dark heresy before so I vote for deathwatch


----------



## Laceration H (May 3, 2011)

Nathaniel Cae'el said:


> What happened to this game? Is it still recruiting or what?


yeah, this game is still a go. i was just waiting on the last two players show up. at the moment we have four, so, we can just go ahead and get started and if they show up later, we can squeeze them in. check the group page a little later for character creation guidelines and such as i will be posting them shortly.


----------



## Nathaniel Cae'el (May 8, 2011)

Group page? I didn't get any kind of invitation to a specific page. Can you PM a link for it or something?


----------



## Entai (Mar 21, 2011)

I think he's referring to this thread.


----------



## Laceration H (May 3, 2011)

no, we have a seperate group page where we all meet for further communication and what not. nathaniel, i have sent you another invite as well as the link if that doesnt work. welcome aboard.


----------



## Zureal (May 25, 2011)

Well, im deffinitly inturested, duno about doing it over skyp but im willing to give it a try. Always done DH and on a tabletop, so doint know how this is going to work withough the minies and whatnot, i always loved that  lol, but deff hit me up, ill PM u my email and send me more info. 

Thx


----------



## Laceration H (May 3, 2011)

invite sent. and with that, i'm going to have to close recruitment for now as we are now up to seven players.


----------



## Khan_Para (Jun 1, 2011)

Laceration H said:


> invite sent. and with that, i'm going to have to close recruitment for now as we are now up to seven players.



if you lose anyone let me know


----------



## Laceration H (May 3, 2011)

Khan_Para said:


> if you lose anyone let me know


so it looks like we did lose a couple. check your pm's for details.


----------



## acheron187 (Feb 7, 2011)

I've never heard of this game before, what exactly is the play style? does it play like D&D or is it kinda like a text adventure with stats.


----------



## Laceration H (May 3, 2011)

acheron187 said:


> I've never heard of this game before, what exactly is the play style? does it play like D&D or is it kinda like a text adventure with stats.


i'm running two games right now with the same players in both. one campaign is Dark Heresy, in which the players are acolytes working for an inquistor to uncover and eliminate heresy in the calixis sector. the other is Deathwatch in which the players are space marines in a deathwatch kill team sent on missions to root out and eliminate xenos threats. More info can be found here. and here.


----------



## lavabeast (Sep 15, 2011)

if anyone has a spot i would like to join?


----------



## Laceration H (May 3, 2011)

we've just decided on a new schedule. we will now be meeting weekly at 9pm EST on monday nights. we are about to continue with "the black sepulchre" for dark heresy and could use a few more servants of the imperium. if interested, PM me your email and skype id and i will send you an invite to our group site.


----------



## Grey19 (Nov 21, 2011)

if you still have spots, i would love to join your DH campaign.


----------



## Laceration H (May 3, 2011)

hey, yeah, there are still a few spots open but we are on hiatus until after the holidays. maybe sooner if all the players will be available.


----------



## Moonblade (Dec 6, 2011)

I would love to join this. I am pretty new to Dark Heresy though I am experienced with other RP systems. 

Is there still spots open. Being a Hiatus wouldn't be the worst thing in the world as it would allow me to work on my character and get everything sorted...

Usually I use Teamspeak for over the internet communications, is skype free? (forgive my ignorance )


----------



## Laceration H (May 3, 2011)

hey moonblade,
yeah, there are still a few spots open. pm me your email and i'll send you the invite to our group page. i hope to get restarted within the next few weeks if possible. and yeah, skype is free.


----------



## Moonblade (Dec 6, 2011)

Laceration, I sent a PM to you but just wanted to check that you did indeed get it .

Regards,
Moonblade


----------



## Laceration H (May 3, 2011)

i just sent you an invite in case i haven't done that yet. you can discuss character ideas there. welcome aboard.


----------

